
PostgreSQL 11 Release Notes - samaysharma
https://www.postgresql.org/docs/devel/static/release-11.html
======
chrstphrhrt
Stored procedures! Sounds fun but does anyone know a practical use that can't
be achieved with normal PL/pgSQL or other embedded scripting languages, plus
regular functions?

~~~
haolez
Probably having BEGIN/COMMIT inside of the procedure, which opens up new
possibilites regarding the atomicity of transactions.

------
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17144221](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17144221)

------
ofrzeta
Also it's not released yet, as of May/30/2018.

